# Fauna Marin Coral Sprint review



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

This new powder food was introduced in the fall at MACNA. I picked up a bottle and have been using it since then. They told me it is a biologically active food source that will not increase nitrate or phosphate levels. 
I thought, well it’s new, so why not give it a try.
Now, I am not in the habit of feeding my sps or lps corals ever. I figure there is enough fish poop and my nutrient levels will never be considered ultra low.
However I do feed my nps tank a lot and having a possible food source for this tank that will not increase nitrates was a pretty sweeet concept.

Following the directions, it says the food should be mixed and used within 4 hours or so. So I can’t use it in my auto feeder, even though it’s refrigerated. According to Fauna Marin, mixing the powder starts a biological process which makes the food active. What I do is either mix and feed or make popsicles and freeze it (more later on this)
I do mix it with a bit of Reef nutrition oyster feast as well as a tiny bit of live phyto. 

Since starting with the Sprint, I have cut my use of other foods by 75%. I used to feed a lot more phyto, but that is now significantly decreased. As a result, nuisance algae is almost completely gone.

My collection of nps corals includes many sun corals, dendros, balanos, rhizos, several varieties of gorgonias, chilli coral, fuzzy carrot and three dendronepthea as well as a studeroides some sponges and several stylaster lace corals.
All of them are doing excellent.
Also in my nps tank are a few miscellaneous lps corals. A chalice or two, a funghia, some palys and some blastomussa. They are very happy as well.

This was not a food that made a radical change within the first week of using it. The change has been gradual over the last four months, but I can say now that I am thrilled with the results.

It’s been four months since I started feeding this new food. I think it’s making them healthier. All my nps corals now seem to show a regular pattern of looking for food in the evening, which makes me think they are expecting dinner. (They open up more consistently than they did in the past)

Not sure who all carries Fauna Marin. I get it through Big Show frags.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Excellent review, questions, what’s the approximate food to fish/tank volume ratio? 
So you mix the food then place it on glass or live rock?
Do you turn you pumps skimmer off for a period of time and the dissolving food is then broadcast feed to corals?


Issues with types of fish dislodging the food and it breaking up too fast not allowing all fish to. Feed?

Last question is it next for all types of fish? Meat/algae eaters!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

The powder is very fine. Mixing ratio is about 1/2 teaspoon for 130 gallons every second day so it goes a long way. I mix about that amount for my 55 gallon nps tank every day but this tank is hooked into an additional 150 gallons which I don’t feed so for me it works out.
I don’t turn off the pumps, but that’s my thing, turning them off would be fine.
This is not really a fish food, but I find that sometimes the fish will try and pick at it.

When I feed, I drop the food slurry in front of the pump and let it spread all through the tank.


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

This sounds interesting, I have always fed my corals but just mysis and phyto, and they grow very well but I would try this if I could find somewhere closer that has it I don't have a car and don't do online shopping tried to find it but can't find it anywhere!


----------

